# Persimmon end grain cutting boards



## Mizer (Jul 7, 2012)

Here are a couple small cutting boards from some of Mike1950's Persimmon.
[attachment=7526]
[attachment=7524]
[attachment=7523]


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2012)

Oooooh very pretty. Like those a lot. 

:hatsoff:


----------



## Mizer (Jul 7, 2012)

I imagine they will go pretty quick.


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 7, 2012)

Man those are slick ! Makes me feel bad looking at all Mikes persimmon I have just sitting on the shelf in the shop


----------



## Mizer (Jul 7, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Man those are slick ! Makes me feel bad looking at all Mikes persimmon I have just sitting on the shelf in the shop



Lets get going man!  Seize the day! Don't put off till tomorrow what you can do today! This wood arrived yesterday afternoon in the mail. 

Just kidding, most of my wood is aging like fine wine. I just wanted to get an idea what one would look like. I plan on milling some up now. I know where some is that has been down for several years I am not sure if it is still good.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 7, 2012)

WOW, Brian, Those look great and you have been busy. Is the dark the small filler pieces I sent-madagascar ebony is what I think those are. Might Have to make a few myself....... Thanks for the pictures and the perfect sale.


----------



## Mizer (Jul 7, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> WOW, Brian, Those look great and you have been busy. Is the dark the small filler pieces I sent-madagascar ebony is what I think those are. Might Have to make a few myself....... Thanks for the pictures and the perfect sale.


Yes those were the two small pieces, they added a nice accent. Thanks for :hookup:


----------



## Bluestingray (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for show'n that! I will now try to make one. Let see how it turns out.


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 12, 2012)

Now those are just sexy. Nicely done


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice indeed!  Well done!


----------



## Mizer (Aug 12, 2012)

I have sold one of them and a lot of folks liked the one I had left.


----------



## Bluestingray (Aug 12, 2012)

Mizer said:


> I have sold one of them and a lot of folks liked the one I had left.



What process do you use to finish them?


----------

